# Is he in good shape?



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello! This is my horse Ben is a 11 year old 15.3 Quarter Horse. He does barrels and poles. I have been working on getting him back in shape, I typically ride 7 days a week.





















Ben says "hello!" 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Bens nice and shapely


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

What are you doin to get him in shape? 

......Hi, Ben! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Right now I ride for about and hour, a lot of trot work. When it drys up I will be trotting up the hills in the pastures. 

I do also want up mention, he was left a stud till he was 5 and is just plain big boned. I saw a photo of him when he was showing reining as a three year old, he is just over all big. I will need to find a photo of him from where I first got him after he had been on pasture for two years. It's pretty great how fat he was!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you guys think of him confo wise? I will get photo's of him tonight without quick wraps.. In the first photo he is standing under him self a bit, he started to walk forward and I caught the photo just as he was about to move his front feet!


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I think he has nice conformation! He's very beautiful too. :grin:


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

WesternRider88 said:


> I think he has nice conformation! He's very beautiful too. :grin:


Thanks, and funny personality to boot! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he's a total hunk.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking good! Not as fluffy as the last time I saw him in person lol. Give him a scratch for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Looking good! Not as fluffy as the last time I saw him in person lol. Give him a scratch for me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! He's been blanket since September to keep his winter woollies away, not that he ever grew a lot of hair anyway! I hate shedding horses! So. Much. Mess. lol! I am also impatient when it comes to him drying off after a ride! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

He's adorable! Is it the picture/stance, or is he actually an inch lower in his left hip? If so, might try a chiropractor before you put him back into heavy work...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*drool* He is just a hunk! I adore him! Love his overall shape and look. 

And...You gotta love a horse with some junk in the trunk!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Clementine said:


> He's adorable! Is it the picture/stance, or is he actually an inch lower in his left hip? If so, might try a chiropractor before you put him back into heavy work...


Thanks!  you can't see because of his tail he was just the way he was standing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> *drool* He is just a hunk! I adore him! Love his overall shape and look.
> 
> And...You gotta love a horse with some junk in the trunk!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! I used to have horse that was about 13.3 who, in shape has a butt has big as has! And he's almost 16 hands!! I will have to post a photo of her, she's was gorgeous! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Please do! I love big butts! (On horses of course!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Please do! I love big butts! (On horses of course!)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: I will find it in a minute.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

he has awsome conformation& is a really hansom boy♥ i love his colour too


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

...i did notice his neck ties in a little low, but thts all..hes perfect♥


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

fadedbluejean said:


> he has awsome conformation& is a really hansom boy♥ i love his colour too



Thanks


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

fadedbluejean said:


> ...i did notice his neck ties in a little low, but thts all..hes perfect♥


I did notice that a bit, and didnt know if it was just me or what!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Ben is a Handsome Boy!!!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

So you guys can take a look at his legs, FYI this is old and he is FAT!


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> Ben is a Handsome Boy!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I think he is built alot like Doc our new boy. Doc is WAY out of shape and we are starting him to get into shape. I have a thread with pictures in the picture area


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> I think he is built alot like Doc our new boy. Doc is WAY out of shape and we are starting him to get into shape. I have a thread with pictures in the picture area



Oh he's a cutie! He is built a lot like Ben! It kills me, Ben's parents are both 14.0 and 14.1 and he came out this monster! They finished him in reining but he was just too big and then he loved cutting, so they let him do it even though he was to big. When my dad pulled him out of the trailer at fair a few years ago at like 6:30 am some kid was walking his cow :shock: and we were like oh dang, Ben started to prance a little, we tried not to let him see it but he did anyway. It was cute, he was trying to be respectful and not push us around but you could tell he want to go see the cow so BAD!! Then I wont even bring up the story of the first time he saw the barn owners pinto pony


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Ermegerddd.. I love, Ben! What a good lookin horse, and i do love a big boned horse, with nice big feet.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I love him he's beautiful!


----------

